# Faulty water pump or something else?



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Had a great weekend at the 'Belvoir Castle Rally' apart from losing pressure on the water system.

Bled the taps only to lose the pressure many times. 
After taking to several helpful people at the rally, concluded the non-return value on the pump had packed in on the Reich submersible. 
Fortunately had a spare on board...... brilliant. Fitted it cured the problem, except for the tinny/metallic sound from the pump that is unbearable.
Checked it was not touching the side of the tank & the measurement sender......still made the same horrible sound.

How do I cure it?
I have missed anything?
Is it a faulty Pump?

As always, any comments are appreciated.
Why Burstner design the underfloor water tank in such a way is totally beyond me. 

Many thanks

Brian


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Was it the same pump as was fitted before and did that one make the noise if not probably a faulty pump but before you go back to the shop check the impellor turns freely and that its clear,i would also swop to the old pump just to see as its only loosing pressure due to the non return valve.
kev


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

K&S
Thanks for the comments.
The old pump was quiet, will take your advice & check the impellor, but unfortunately cannot take it back as I bought it in France


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*losing water pressure and air getting in*

Hi
I was having trouble with air still in the system. Camper UK sent me a non return valve (the grey tube in the photo). It's just a ball in a tube. They suggested cutting the hose and inserting, but just in case it wasn't that, I added a small piece of hose pipe. Now we have no more air. Even better, if you forget to switch the 12v on, the pressure at the taps is ok for a few seconds. Sounds like it is holding pressure. Hope this helps
Ed


----------



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

*Air in water system*

Hi
I may have been a bit hasty in posting previously re air in the system. The non return valve as shown in my previous photo seemed to do the trick, but after having the hot water on this week, the air has returned. The simple ball non return valve drips water back into the tank. I suppose a bit of sand or whatever would upset a simple valve. The tank looks clean. I am trying another type of valve, but this may reduce the pressure a bit. I still think I am drawing air somewhere but a leak may be hard to find. 
Ed


----------

